# What do i ask?



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I need to hire someone to Trailer my horse for me, And take me along, as i have to give the prev. owner her cheque for the rest we owe her. 
So im curious? What would i nescarrily ask ?


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Personally i would go with someone at my local stables..
Anyhow, you should ask about the cost (of coarse) how far they are willing to travel, what their scedual is like...You should also check out their trailer, make sure it's in good condition, how the floors look, etc.
Those are all the quesitons i can think of...hope that helps


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Lonannuniel, 
Well the thing is i have my horses at my house, not boarded, so someone at my stable... is abit out of the odds, although i have friends im thinking of asking, but looking at other options too, with someone more likely to do it than having to depend on a friend.


----------

